# Squirrel dogs??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am wanting to get a couple of squirrel dogs for me and my son to start messing with and wanting yalls opinions on breeds, training, etc. I have had deer dogs, fox dogs, and bird dogs but never messed with squirrel dogs. From what i have read they are like everything else and you can spend as much money as you want depending on breed and bloodline. I am not wanting to spend a ton of money just want a couple i can train and get my son into hunting. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Rat terrier!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Hyco (Tony) would be a good one to talk to about squirrel dogs.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

rats are good and the make good family pets. some dont bark hard treed as i would like. rats are what i have/had. a small treeing fiest would be the way to go. natural tree dogs but they dont make as good of family pets. both are small and dont take up much space. Rod Hardy from munson and stewart baxley from berrydale could probably help you out finding some.....................tony


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely rat terriers! I hunt mine and they just tree them naturally. They love it, and absolutely go insane when they see a squirrel.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Hyco I will check with rod and Stewart I know both of em but didn't even think about them.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

A feist will be your best bet unless you are going to get into competition hunting then a treeing cur would work. Stewart and Rod are getting out of the feist dogs now because they competition hunt. You are right about the cost of a squirrel dog, the sky is the limit on the price. Good blooded pups start at around $200 to $300 and a started dog goes anywhere between $400 to $1000 depending on how much training has been put into it. Many people get the misconception that just because a dog trees squirrels in there backyard they will in the woods. It takes a lot of time to train a dog, you can wear out a pair of boots around here just trying to find squirrels. I know some people will read this comment and say there are plenty of squirrels because they see them when the are deer hunting but it is harder with a dog even a good dog. I am not trying to detour you from getting a dog or sound negative but most people do not understand the challenges. If you would like to go with a started feist get up with me before gun season kicks off. You can also go to sqdog.com and see dogs for sale and read a lot of good training advice. Also one last point if you get a puppy only get one. It is best to train a puppy solo than with other dogs, it is totally different training than deer,fox or **** dogs.
Mark


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you get an adult dog beware of gun-shyness. My brother has one that will tree squirrels all day long but break out a gun and he is gone.

I have two friends who have squirrel dogs in Alabama and it is addictive.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

amen on the gun shyness. my old gyp hates a squrriel. she is scared up from *****. a natural possum killer and will catch a wounded deer. she wont run a deer but i can sick her on a wounded deer. BUT you fire a gun around her and she's gone. when i hunted her regular i had to run a tracking collar on her. she's about blind and hips hurt but she's been a pleasure...................tony


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Treeing curs are the best that I have hunted. I have 2 that were easy to train and natural treedogs. Squirrels by day and **** by night. they are brother and sister and out of the Amazing cur line. X- Factor is there sire. I've had others but none have compared to these 2


----------



## Rod Hardy (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Post Mark!! I hunt Treeing Feist and Treeing Curs, I usually hunt 5 or 6 times a Week. Safe and Careful Shooters are always Welcome.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Rod, i would absolutely love to go with you to learn how you hunt your dogs. I have a Jack Russell who will tree and bark, but I need some help knowing how to handle her in the field. I also got a Beagle from Hyco to run rabbits but only got to hunt her once last year so will do that as well.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Rod, pm sent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

mackdaddy06 said:


> I am wanting to get a couple of squirrel dogs for me and my son to start messing with and wanting yalls opinions on breeds, training, etc. I have had deer dogs, fox dogs, and bird dogs but never messed with squirrel dogs. From what i have read they are like everything else and you can spend as much money as you want depending on breed and bloodline. I am not wanting to spend a ton of money just want a couple i can train and get my son into hunting. Any help will be appreciated


*Why would you need a different dog for all those things? I have one that does it all and he's a Wiemeriner . Best dog ever!*


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Obviously u have a one of a kind dog. That's the kind I'm lookin for


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

That ways when it barks you know what it's barking at. It may chase a deer or fox and even tree a squirrel but I doubt you can take it to the woods and cast it and it get after the game you want. These different type dogs do. When my beagles bark I know it's a rabbit not a deer. When my deer dogs bark I know it's not a rabbit. When my rat barks I know it's a tree climbing varmint. I don't have to walk them. Just turn said dog loose and shortly their after what I want to hunt.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TURTLE said:


> I have one that does it all and he's a Wiemeriner . Best dog ever!


 sounds like a good dog - why you calling him nasty names? I had a football coach that called me a wienereater - nasty guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a litter of Ladner Blackmouth Curs. The Ladner bloodoine are known to be natural tree dogs.
Gaylon Baskin
850-261-8506


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

volfan said:


> We have a litter of Ladner Blackmouth Curs. The Ladner bloodoine are known to be natural tree dogs. Gaylon Baskin 850-261-8506


wow! Those kinda look like little squirrels

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Volfan, pm sent


----------

